# Going to a show dogless



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Sometimes it's nice to go "dogless" to the shows. We're heading to shows this coming weekend..with dogs. I'm thinking it will have lots of poodles and Std poodles. We're bringing 6 ( with Seelie) and know of at least 4 other standards coming.
Wish you were closer and could come to NC


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Vinny needs more hair still, wish he was a hair machine like our spoo Rikki. Hope you do well at the show can't wait to hear. I think we may wait and campaign Vinny till next year (AKC). UKC will have a poodle specialty next year at Premier so we'll be there(I think its every other year) so we'll do that. Right now we're doing UKC more as it's my daughters last year in juniors, she aged out of AKC in April. She's currently ranked 2nd in open senior and was #1 overall last year in UKC. She never got looked very much in AKC, guess it was the poodle factor, they prob thought she didn't do the grooming. Lol


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

MCPCA is planning on a Poodle Specialty at UKC Premier 2012. God luck with your daughter in Jr's. Love the UKC Jrs program
My youngest never did enjoy the AKC showing, but likes UKC. The kids mostly enjoyed shows Cats , Rabbits and poultry..you can't lose on showmanship..lol

I'll be updating the show wins and new stuff on my new Blog 

tintletpoodles | Just another WordPress.com site so much easier than trying to update website!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When I was deciding whether to do UKC shows I went and visited one dogless. It was fun! People were so friendly. It became a social hour and I saw lots of rare breeds not AKC recognized. I learned a lot that first time. The poodles can be competitive because you don't just have standards in the standard category, but also Moyens since they put them together with 'anything over 15 inches'. I was told sometimes there are just a few standards and sometimes a whole bunch. The last show there were 9 standards plus mine. She did well and I am looking forward to going again in two weeks!

I always go dogless to AKC shows and enjoy them very much. 

Have fun!


----------

